# Vieni sul mar



## AmatorSapientiae

J'ai une question à propos de la bonne traduction d'un verset du Vieni sul mar, la célèbre chanson napolitaine. S'il vous plaît me dire si ma traduction correcte des sons à l'oreille française.

Italiano:
Fra le belle tu sei la più bella, 
fra le rose tu sei la più fin: 
tu del ciel sei brillante stella, 
ed in terra sei beltà divin! 

Traduction en français:
*Entre les belles, tu es la plus belle,*
*entre les roses, tu es la plus fine:*
*tu es une étoile brillante du ciel,*
*et sur la terre tu es beauté divine!*

Toutes les suggestions sont les bienvenus. Je voudrais surtout savoir si les deux dernières lignes sont correctes. Y at-il des erreurs grammaticales ou syntatical? Est-ce ma traduction inexacte? Est-ce une partie de la traduction semble incorrecte à un Français? Je m'excuse pour la confusion - je suis un anglophone avec seulement la connaissance nominale de l'italien et le français!


----------



## Ruminante

Bonsoir AmatorSapientiae, et une chaleureuse bienvenue sur ce magnifique forum WR.

je vais te corriger quelques fautes; mais ma langue maternelle n'est pas le français, donc il se peut que quelqu'un d'autre nous en corrigera d'autres plus tard .



AmatorSapientiae said:


> J'ai une question à propos de la bonne traduction d'un verset de Vieni sul mar, la célèbre chanson napolitaine. S'il vous plaît, pouvez-vous me dire si ma traduction est ... correcte des sons ?à l'oreille française. (peut-etre: est correcte et sonne bien à une oreille française)
> 
> ...
> *Entre les belles, tu es la plus belle,*
> *entre les roses, tu es la plus fine:*
> *tu es une étoile brillante du ciel,*
> *et sur la terre tu es une beauté divine!*
> 
> Toutes les suggestions sont les bienvenues. Je voudrais surtout savoir si les deux dernières lignes sont correctes. Y at-il des erreurs grammaticales ou de syntaxe? Est-ce que ma traduction est inexacte? (ou Est ma traduction inexacte, ou ma traduction, est-elle inexacte?) Est-ce qu'une partie de la traduction semble incorrecte à un Français? Je m'excuse pour la confusion - je suis un anglophone avec seulement la connaissance nominale de l'italien et du français!


 
Saluti


----------



## Aoyama

Bienvenue sur le Forum AmatorSapientae

Toutes les suggestions sont les bienvenues. Je voudrais surtout savoir si les deux dernières lignes sont correctes. Y at-il des erreurs grammaticales ou syntaxiques (de syntaxe)? Est-ce que ma traduction est inexacte? Est-ce qu' une partie de la traduction semble incorrecte à un Français? Je m'excuse pour la confusion - je suis un anglophone avec seulement une connaissance de base de l'italien et du français! 
*Entre les belles, tu es la plus belle,*
*entre les roses, tu es la plus fine:*
*tu es une étoile brillante du ciel,*
*et sur la terre tu es (la/une) beauté divine!*
c'est déjà très bien, il n'y a qu'un point de détail.

J'apprends avec surprise que le napolitain a beaucoup de points communs avec le français ...


----------



## Ruminante

Aoyama said:


> J'apprends avec surprise que le napolitain a beaucoup de points communs avec le français ...


La chanson de départ n'est pas écrite en dialecte napolitain, mais en langue italienne. Certains mots comme "divin" pourraient faire penser que c'est du dialecte, mais dans un poème ou une chanson, il est normal qu'ils perdent leur lettre finale.

Ceci dit, effectivement il y a beaucoup de choses dans le napolitain qui dérivent du français (de l'occupation des Bourbons), qui ne sont pas présentes en italien: par exemple, la boîte se dit "scatola" en italien, alors qu'en napolitain, on dit: "la buatta"

Bonne journée.


----------



## Aoyama

D'accord, mais je vois (au moins)  "ciel" ...


----------



## Ruminante

Aoyama said:


> D'accord, mais je vois (au moins) "ciel" ...


Je ne voudrais pas trop insister sur quelque chose qui n'a pas vraiment d'importance, mais je voudrais quand-même clarifier et t'assurer que "ciel" dans cette phrase "tu del ciel sei brillante stella" est également un mot italien écrit probablement avec "licence poétique". D'ailleurs, il y a meme une expression tout à fait courante en italien, où le mot "cielo" perd son o final, c'est

fulmine a *ciel* sereno (figurato) = un coup de tonnerre

d'ailleurs, en napolitain, la chanson deviendrait plus ou moins (mais j'ai évidencié surtout la prononciation...):

Tra 'e bell' tu si' 'a cchiù bell'
tra i' rros' tu si' 'a cchiù fin'
tu d'o ciel' si' 'na brillant' stell'
ed in terr' si' bellezz' e' Die 

mais je ne connais pas assez ce dialecte, c'était juste pour vous faire comprendre un petit peu la différence.

Ceci dit, nul ne défendrait à des Napolitains de chanter des chansons en italien!

Bonne continuation.

p.s. à titre d'exemple, vous pouvez chercher la traduction en napolitain des mots "plus" et "es" http://www.freelang.com/enligne/napolitain.php?lg=fr N.B. j'ai cherché "ciel" et en napolitain j'ai obtenu "cielo"; mais on le prononce "ci*e*l(e)" avec un accent sur le premier e, phonétiquement "tchiele" ou θiéle, je ne sais pas si ça rend l'idée...


----------



## Corsicum

J’ai très probablement tord et je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais, je préconise la proposition originale : _et sur terre tu es beauté divine!_
Je ne suis pas certain que l’expression soit erronée ? ..on peut "_être beauté divine_" ou "_être la beauté divine_", non ?

Des tentatives d’interprétation et non de traduction, elles ne sont pas meilleures, juste par jeux :
Il me semble que « _entre _» ou _« parmi_ », pour ce contexte, appellent volontiers le « _toutes_ » : 

_Entre toutes les belles, tu es la plus belle,_
_entre toutes les roses, tu es la plus fine:_
_tu es une étoile brillante du ciel,_
_et sur terre tu es beauté divine!_

_Parmi les belles, tu es la plus belle_
_Parmi les roses, tu es la plus fine_
_du ciel tu es l’étoile brillante étincelle_
_et sur terre tu es beauté divine!_

_De toutes les belles, tu es la plus belle_
_De toutes les roses, tu es la sublime :_
_Tu es du ciel la brillante étincelle_
_et sur terre tu es beauté divine !_


----------



## Aoyama

> D'ailleurs, il y a meme une expression tout à fait courante en italien, où le mot "cielo" perd son o final, c'est
> 
> fulmine a *ciel* sereno (figurato) = un coup de tonnerre


Bon, d'accord. Merci.


----------



## One1

Aoyama said:


> *J'apprends avec surprise que le napolitain a beaucoup de points communs avec le français ...*


Oui, c'est vrai, mais ces versets sont «en italien poétique» (écrit par un napolitain)


----------



## One1

Ruminante said:


> d'ailleurs, en napolitain, la chanson deviendrait plus ou moins (mais j'ai évidencié surtout la prononciation...):
> 
> Tra 'e bell' tu si' 'a cchiù bell'
> tra i' rros' tu si' 'a cchiù fin'
> tu d'o ciel' si' 'na brillant' stell'
> ed in terr' si' bellezz' e' Die
> 
> mais je ne connais pas assez ce dialecte, c'était juste pour vous faire comprendre un petit peu la différence.


Le Napolitan c'est un "Language". 

Mmiez 'e belle tu sì 'a cchiù bella
Mmiez 'e rrose tu sì 'a cchiù fina
tu d'o cielo sì brillante stella
e n'copp à terra sì bellezza e Ddie


les lettres finales "o" "e" (et "a" aussì) habituellement sont prononcées avec la "schwa" ə).


----------



## Ruminante

Merci Corsicum et One1 pour avoir comblé quelques-unes de mes lacunes.
Viva Napoli


----------

